# GREAT torches going cheap on Catch of the Day



## Duke (Mar 29, 2011)

For the next 17 hours, Catch of the Day are selling a pack of LED Lenser P7 and P3 together for $79 with free shipping.
Catch Of The Day - One Deal, Everyday, Midday

LED Lenser make great torches, with ultra bright LED diodes. The P7 can output up to 200 lumens, and takes 4xAAA batteries. While the P3 is a little more compact, requiring only a single AAA battery.

These torches would suit anyone wanting to take their herping experience to the next level, but don't want to spend big $$$. They're great entry-level models into the realm of LED torches. So much brighter than the old incandescent (filament) torches, and still miles ahead of the slightly newer "multi LED" torches you get.

LED Lenser torches feature a single CREE-style LED diode that is very efficient and puts out a lot of light.

As an added bonus, the P7 features a focusable beam width, and three brightness levels. Just have a look on the LED Lenser website for more info 

P7 - LED LENSER Optoelectronics

I've already ordered my two torches. I can give a mini review of them when they arrive


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have a look on ebay for the Led Lenser P7 I got one cheap while back. They are bloody bright DON'T look directly at the light.


----------



## Klaery (Mar 29, 2011)

I am out in the forest at night at least once a week and use a P14 LED lenser. Great torch that puts out an amazing amount of light. I also really like the focusing system used by LED lenser too. To be honest though they are way overpriced for what they are (a non regulated torch... sucks). There are much better torches out there for the money and I will be looking elsewhere for my next torch.


----------



## woody101 (Mar 29, 2011)

wish i had money in my account ! payday is in 4days
massive sadface because i go out herping 3-4 nights aweek and im getting a new torch soon want these so bad


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have an m14 torch and a h14 headlamp love led lenser.


----------

